# Excessive Calcium Concerns



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

I received my Rutgers soil test results and my calcium is very high. Is the high level of Ca locking up other nutrients? I know I should avoid lime and fertilizer with calcium. Is there a way to lower calcium to a better level. I have four 80' oak trees in the yard that are waking up. Will they help uptake and use some calcium to help lower the level?

With sandy loam soil I think I should be spoon feeding. Would appreciate some thoughts? G-man, Ridgerunner, etc al. comments?


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Your pH is 6.41, close to ideal. Your Ca cannot be high enough to cause any problems.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

High Ca levels are generally not a concern; however, high phosphorous levels can make nutrient (particularly micros) less available. Add no more P.


----------

